# London Meet - Sunday 11th January



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

Mitch, a few others and I have agreed to meet up this *Sunday 11 January at 15:00* at a pub in Camden Town called *The Hobgoblin *(formerly known as *The Devonshire Arms*, 150 m or so from the station): 

Devonshire Arms, Camden, London, NW1 8NL - pub details # beerintheevening.com

I hope to see you there!

Aude


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I shall be there  Just remember that it only serves Stella or Fosters (Or atleast it did when I was last there), Stella O'clock it is 

"Goths, punks and weirdo’s galore. Welcome then, to the Devonshire Arms. Loud thrash metal blaring; pierced punks perched on bar-side stools, tables decorated with movie flyers and a garish purple and black colour scheme. The toilets are disgusting. This is, most definitely not, a pub for the faint hearted. However, this reviewer enjoyed his experience within. Yes, here may scare some, but for us open-minded souls, places like this are too much a curiosity, not to be explored. The gentleman behind the bar was friendly and the Hobgoblin ale (£3.05) tasted as it should. The glass was reassuringly dirty – sorry, that last part is a lie. Here also plays host to live bands on selected nights. Personally, I feel a trip to Camden would be incomplete without a stop here. "

Do we as Snake Keepers fit into the "Weirdo's Galore" category?


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> I shall be there  Just remember that it only serves Stella or Fosters (Or atleast it did when I was last there), Stella O'clock it is
> 
> "Goths, punks and weirdo’s galore. Welcome then, to the Devonshire Arms. Loud thrash metal blaring; pierced punks perched on bar-side stools, tables decorated with movie flyers and a garish purple and black colour scheme. The toilets are disgusting. This is, most definitely not, a pub for the faint hearted. However, this reviewer enjoyed his experience within. Yes, here may scare some, but for us open-minded souls, places like this are too much a curiosity, not to be explored. The gentleman behind the bar was friendly and the Hobgoblin ale (£3.05) tasted as it should. The glass was reassuringly dirty – sorry, that last part is a lie. Here also plays host to live bands on selected nights. Personally, I feel a trip to Camden would be incomplete without a stop here. "
> 
> *Do we as Snake Keepers fit into the "Weirdo's Galore" category?*


We probably do... but then if you need concern yourself about others' opinions, you never do anything or go anywhere :whistling2:. 

I hope to see plenty of new faces on Sunday! 

Aude


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Been there, it's a dive.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> I shall be there  Just remember that it only serves Stella or Fosters (Or atleast it did when I was last there), Stella O'clock it is
> 
> "Goths, punks and weirdo’s galore. Welcome then, to the Devonshire Arms. Loud thrash metal blaring; pierced punks perched on bar-side stools, tables decorated with movie flyers and a garish purple and black colour scheme. The toilets are disgusting. This is, most definitely not, a pub for the faint hearted. However, this reviewer enjoyed his experience within. Yes, here may scare some, but for us open-minded souls, places like this are too much a curiosity, not to be explored. The gentleman behind the bar was friendly and the Hobgoblin ale (£3.05) tasted as it should. The glass was reassuringly dirty – sorry, that last part is a lie. Here also plays host to live bands on selected nights. Personally, I feel a trip to Camden would be incomplete without a stop here. "
> 
> Do we as Snake Keepers fit into the "Weirdo's Galore" category?


sounds like my kind a place


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

evilchild said:


> sounds like my kind a place


I've been before and it's definately my kinda place too


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mine too - and the music has become really good since the management has changed :mf_dribble:. Mmh... this makes me thirsty for a pint of cider!!!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

I've not been there since the management change, actually I don't think I've been there for like a year :-(

Last time though, I walked in and Deftones was playing, not a bad start at all


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

The last time I was there, the temperatures were still at a civilised level :devil:.


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

deftones-not bad at all


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

The Hobgoblin, you say? Hmmmm... That is tempting... I haven't been back there since I moved to Brighton last year.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

That's a wicked pub!


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

sacredart said:


> The Hobgoblin, you say? Hmmmm... That is tempting... I haven't been back there since I moved to Brighton last year.


Come along and join the fun


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Come along and join the fun


Definitely considering it, Mitch!  Ta. Although, I don't know everyone on here too well (newbie, teehee), and I'm more than certain that I won't recognize anybody  

:blush:

Who else is planning on coming? x


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

sacredart said:


> Definitely considering it, Mitch!  Ta. Although, *I don't know everyone on here too well* (newbie, teehee), and I'm more than certain that I won't recognize anybody
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Who else is planning on coming? x


Well that's the point - putting a face on names :2thumb:. Do join us :no1:.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Silvermoon77 said:


> Well that's the point - putting a face on names :2thumb:. Do join us :no1:.


Awww, thanks! I think I shall, actually  Yay!


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

sacredart said:


> Awww, thanks! I think I shall, actually  Yay!


Excellent!!! : victory:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

sacredart said:


> Definitely considering it, Mitch!  Ta. Although, I don't know everyone on here too well (newbie, teehee), and I'm more than certain that I won't recognize anybody
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Who else is planning on coming? x


I hardly know anyone either, Hell the only time I think I've spoke to Aude on this forum is in conjunction with this meet.

We'll be the group huddle in a corner with beer/cider/something girly (That'll be for my friend Hannah) with the words Python/Boa/Royal/Corn popping up quite frequently


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

They renamed the dev? :-o Wow ive been out of the loop too long, shame im skint atm or I would have been there.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

NNY said:


> They renamed the dev? :-o Wow ive been out of the loop too long, shame im skint atm or I would have been there.


Yeah, it got re-named quite awhile ago


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I havent been into London for over 2 years, only a 20 minute train journey which i used to do atleast once a week.. but nah.. not been there in quite a while so i fell out the loop... i knew the management got changed over but didn't realise they renamed it.


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

NNY said:


> Yeah I havent been into London for over 2 years, only a 20 minute train journey which i used to do atleast once a week.. but nah.. not been there in quite a while so i fell out the loop... i knew the management got changed over but didn't realise they renamed it.


Drinks there are quiet cheap :whistling2:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Silvermoon77 said:


> Drinks there are quiet cheap :whistling2:


Yeah but then you've got the price of a travel card too, which I have no idea how much it costs, and then when I drink i smoke more.. see.. it all gets expensive :bash:


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

NNY said:


> *Yeah but then you've got the price of a travel card too, which I have no idea how much it costs, and then when I drink i smoke more.. see.. it all gets expensive* :bash:


:lol2:


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

i would come but im moving back down that day and will be pissed at uni sorry - GOOOOOD pub though!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Silvermoon77 said:


> Drinks there are quiet cheap :whistling2:


 oh and the fact id end up popping into cold steel and ending up with a piercing, or buying stuff from cyberdog.. camdens a curse when it comes to money.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

NNY said:


> Yeah but then you've got the price of a travel card too, which I have no idea how much it costs, and then when I drink i smoke more.. see.. it all gets expensive :bash:


Get an Oyster card


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ive still got to pay for it .. and im hoping to be finally driving soon enough so won't be using those shoddy things they call trains :2thumb:


----------



## mezzo (Jul 7, 2008)

I mite pop along if thats ok with you guys


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

More than ok  The more the merrier


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

BUMP - just for those RFUK members who are Londoners and weren't on the forums yesterday! :devil:


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

2 more days to go 

If anyone feels they may get lost, or just wants the security of having someone elses number who's going just drop me a PM and I'll be happy to give you my number 

Beer, Snakes and Music  What else is there to do on a Sunday? x


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Isn't that pub 21+ only? Its the one opposite the car park entrance to Sainsburys, no?


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Isn't that pub 21+ only? Its the one opposite the car park entrance to Sainsburys, no?


Not to my knowledge, not that i've ever been there when i was under 21. it may be on certain evenings but i doubt it'd have that restriction on a sunday afternoon x


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I'm afraid I can't make it as I've got other plans which is a great pity as I live in Camden :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Not to my knowledge, not that i've ever been there when i was under 21. it may be on certain evenings but i doubt it'd have that restriction on a sunday afternoon x


Ahh ok, fair do's


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

I couldn't make it in the end, as I had to work 

Hope everybody enjoyed themselves!

Photos? x


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

It was only me and Aude unfortunately, I don't know where all the "maybes" went  Was good fun though 

Hopefully if there's a next one it'll be more succesful


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> It was only me and Aude unfortunately, I don't know where all the "maybes" went  Was good fun though
> 
> Hopefully if there's a next one it'll be more succesful


Aww thats a shame. It happens so often  Thats why I dont commit to anything til I know for definite.


----------



## Medusa666 (Aug 23, 2009)

lmao screw cyder there and Guinness !!!! 

snake bights !!!!!!


----------



## Medusa666 (Aug 23, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Isn't that pub 21+ only? Its the one opposite the car park entrance to Sainsburys, no?


oh god dam no !!! 

shame on you lmao 

sorry not being rude but ha no 
:whistling2:
the dev has no age or dress code anymore and is being over run buy emo skum 
bring back the dress code and keep the emo fu**:censor::censor::censor::censor: out of our pub boo 
:whip:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Emos are hot :2thumb:


----------

